

Debugging with a Circular Buffer - marcua
http://evanjones.ca/debugging-circular-buffer.html

======
tptacek
Nice, but next time use (counter = (counter + 1) % SIZE) instead of burying an
if() statement in a macro.

~~~
DenisM
printf will do a lot more damage than the if.

In my logging system I write the data to the buffer in the natural format
(without conversion), preceded by a type-marker. Then I have a tool to unpack
the data entries and format them into text.

